# Some Costumes



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

I love these so much -- especially the last few -- was looking for vintage patterns before halloween to be a dead "homemaker" from the 50's. Not that I could sew it, though! 
Great work!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!

There are older posts in this thread of other things I've made....

I'm glad you like the retro ones. I collect vintage patterns and sew from them. The second and third dresses (40's taupe w/ hat and 50's ice blue) were entered in a vintage sewing competition. While I didn't place for a prize (I knew I wasn't a contender), they took 5th and 6th out of 71 entries.


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Well thats pretty darn good! Where do you get your patterns?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Mostly from ebay, but I've also scored some from garage sales.


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, maybe I'll find a pattern that will inspire me to become a much much much better seamstress!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow those are great.you remind me of my sister. she makes all her own costumes from thread to hem too.lol! very nice work!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Outstanding! Ms. Wicked. My wife said she wants the purple dress and I'd love to have the coachman coat. Your very talented with needle and thread, have you ever thought of getting into the civil war period?


----------



## Wiltac (Nov 13, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------

